# Tut für adern und Haare



## DerMaddiImSarg (7. November 2003)

Ich hab ein problem und zwar weiss ich nicht wie ich einfach haare und adern machen kann (am besten mit brushes oder anderes) wäre schon hilfreich.

Und zwar will ich das bild :http://download.lavadomefive.com/members/braford/works/railob&w.jpg

schön machen so mit haare und das die adern zum vorschein kommen aber mir will es net gelingen.Wäre nice wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Schau mal hier  oder  hier   nach.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Razorhawk (8. November 2003)

Mhh also die uttorials überzeugen mich nicht so 

Ich gebe dir mal ein richtiges mit dem es sehr realistisch funktioniert!

einmal hier 

und einmal hier 


Ansonsten weiß ich, dass du Haare am besten in höherer auflösung selbst malst mit kurzen strichen oder vorgefertigten brushs, und dann arbeitest du auch mit dem wischfinger.


----------

